# looking for pictures of a 99 Altima Master Cylinder



## unijabnx2000 (May 19, 2004)

Anyone have pictures of the numbers on a 99 Altima Master cylinder (without ABS) 
Thanks


----------



## unijabnx2000 (May 19, 2004)

None of you guys that have an altima have a camera?


----------

